# Removing 9" x 9" floor tile



## Mikon (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a room in my basement that has the old 9x9 tiles on the floor. They are in bad shape, and brittle. I want to remove them and just paint the floor. What I don't know is whether or not they contain asbestos. I am going on the assumption that they do. I can remove the tiles easily without breaking them by applying a little heat from a heat gun. Is there anything that I should be doing from a safety standpoint other than wearing a HEPA respirator? I'm not raising any dust.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might have an issue with the remaining adhesive on the floor. Some tiles used an asphalt based adhesive to install them. Paint compatibility could be troublesome.
Ron


----------



## Mikon (Oct 4, 2007)

You probably are right Ron, the adhesive is black in color. Does anyone have any success painting the black adhesive left on the floor after removing 9x9 floor tiles? It is well adhered. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would inquire at your local paint store.


----------

